# See Through Wooden Case



## Bevcan (Nov 21, 2020)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Gigabyte b450 aorus eliteRyzen 5 2600GTX 1660 Super16GB ddr4 3200mHzsome ssd-sARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO2x140mm and 2x 120mm noctua redux fan.BE QUIET Straight Power 11 650w

Case is made from wood. Paintet black and lackierd with mat transparent lack. Side panels are from darkened glass (not tempered). Motherboard tray is from acrylic glass. Front pannel an filter frames are 3D printed.


----------



## zo0lykas (Nov 22, 2020)

nice case, sadly on video is only presentation, not how you build it :/


----------



## ZoneDymo (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice, looks clean


----------



## pcminirace (Nov 22, 2020)

It is a beautiful case. Clean and tidy does not hide anything. Good ventilation and good taste. Congratulations.


----------



## Bevcan (Nov 22, 2020)

zo0lykas said:


> nice case, sadly on video is only presentation, not how you build it :/



Thanks.
Wish I have patient to shoot some videos during build.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2020)

wow i wish someone made this out of aluminum.


----------



## jevyou (Dec 19, 2020)

this is all from ply wood?
can you post some measurement? i want to build a wooden case my self


----------



## Bevcan (Dec 22, 2020)

jevyou said:


> this is all from ply wood?
> can you post some measurement? i want to build a wooden case my self



Only the back panel and panel above PSU is plywood, other is natural pine wood. I just place all commponents on flat surface and take mesurement. Then I draw all in Fusion 360.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 22, 2020)

Classy and tidy - great job.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2020)

too good


----------

